# Primal Vs. Bravo



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

Jake has been on Nature's Variety. When I started the last bag, his stools started getting mucusy (I'm sure I spelled that wrong). He was doing absolutely fine before.

So . . I want to try Bravo or Primal . . any feedback?

Thanks!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I usually don't use premade raw because of cost, but I got a really good deal on Bravo, so I've been using their Original Turkey and Original Chicken tubes and have been very happy with them. I don't know if all premade raw diets have veggies in them, but the Bravo Original formulas do have some listed at the end of the ingredient list. Mikko loves them and I find that their constitency (kind of like hamburger meat after you mush it around) makes him eat slower, which is nice. Also, they don't have a raw meat smell to them, which I like.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

I have used Primal with no problems yet. The big hits were lamb and duck. May I ask what type of Nature's Variety meat caused the upset tummy? I have used rabbit and venison in the past from that company.


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

UConnGSD - I was using the lamb medallions. I saw a post on here that says some thing's have been happening with NV regarding their manufacturing (expanding). So, not exactly sure . . I just know with this last bag, things went from normal to not so.

I don't feed just RAW, I use it as supplement to his kibble for added protein. After investigating the Bravo and Primal, their ingredients are much more 'simple' than the NV stuff. Which for Jake is good thing . . poor guy is ultra sensitive.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Hmm.. I have never used the NV lamb, so can't say about that. But we just finished the NV rabbit and we are now on venison and so far so good. I use just those 2 varieties of NV because I get the other kinds of meat from Primal, which is a bit cheaper. I use the raw as a supplement too. I use the Instinct kibble and haven't noticed any change in poop yet from possible change in their factories.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

We tried all Bravo and Primal. I didn't like the "extras" in there. They seems to have a lot more other stuff than meat. I went back to Animal food Services (Magestic Raw) and my girl is very happy. It's cheaper too when you buy the 5lb roll of it. And... it's smells better IMHO.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Just a note about AFS (Animal Food Services). They do NOT use human grade meats.

Here's the quote from their website:



> Quote:Free Range, freshly harvested Beef and/or Chicken (Free of Antibiotics, Hormones, and Steroids) exclusively procured from USDA Human Grade Meat Processing Plants


It says the meat is procured from USDA Human Grade Meat * Processing Plants*.

Nowhere does it say the meat *IS* human grade.

Now check out Bravo's info:



> Quote:Bravo! is made with the same high quality, USDA inspected and approved meats, in our USDA inspected facility, under the same processing regulations, that apply to our human food products.


USDA inspected and approved MEATS.

See the difference in the wording? AFS has used this twist of words to make people think the meat is human grade when it isn't.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Lauri, that is really interesting! Do you know whether Primal or NV uses human grade meats or are their's nicely worded non-human grade meats like AFS?


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I do not like all the extras is NV. My dogs liked it better than Bravo and would not eat Primal. There favorite is Omas Pride. If I win the lattery we will suppliment with that but for now it is cheaper to get deals at the grocery stores.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: UConnGSDLauri, that is really interesting! Do you know whether Primal or NV uses human grade meats or are their's nicely worded non-human grade meats like AFS?


http://www.primalpetfoods.com/about.htm
Primal Pet Foods is a San Mateo, CA based manufacturer of fully prepared, 100% human-grade raw food formulas for dogs and cats.

and

Our raw food formulas contain the freshest 100% human-grade antibiotic, hormone and steroid free meats, poultry and game, certified organic produce, certified organic minerals and unrefined vitamins. 


I'd feed and have fed Bravo, Primal and soon to try Nature's Logic


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Primal has two types of raw: grinds and mixes. The mixes have veggies and the grinds are all types of ground up meat. I use the Primal grinds in Rafi's homemade food. 

I have the 10 pound Bravo on order so will report back on that. My friend Lizzie (Argonaut on here) feeds that to Argo and he does very well on it. 

I have been feeding NV for 5 years without any problems. The dogs get that for their snacks before bed.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm pretty lucky in that both Oma's and Bravo are located right here in CT, I have used both and tend to stick with Bravo, you can get "just meat" as well as mixes thru Bravo.

Their Salmon is the best salmon around barring the stuff I get from work..


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank You Everyone for the info. Lucky for me I have all varieties just down the road from me. "Premium" dog food is finally making it's way to the 'country'  I say that jokingly, I grew up in Novi (ritzy, uppity kind of town), Howell was a shock for me.

When I moved out to Howell 6 years ago, there was only 1 pet food place with in 20/30 miles, Pet Supplies Plus and they did not carry any thing I would call 'premium', but that has changed. Now there is 4 or 5, all selling 'Premium' and vast variety also.

Right now Jake is on Hamburger and Rice. In the last couple of weeks the poor guys has had a slight diet change, bit by a spider with a SEVER reaction (lasted almost 3 days and double doses of Benadryl and prednisone) and fresh fertilizer sprayed all over the front lawn (I live in a condo :-()

So when his GI calms down and stabilizes we will be adding the raw back.

THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------

